# MS Office Access 2007 oder 2010 VBA ein OPC Client erstellen



## edelfix (19 September 2012)

Hi
Ist es generell möglich mit MS Office Access 2007 oder 2010 VBA ein OPC Client zu erstellen?
Ich kenne den Client in Excel aber der lässt sich nicht ohne weiteres in Access übertragen.

Wenn es möglich ist währe eine Beschreibung oder ein Beispiel eine große Hilfe.

Gruß der ede


----------



## Oberchefe (19 September 2012)

soweit ich weiß geht's nicht ohne was extras:

http://www.integrationobjects.com/OPC-connectivity-product-23-46.html


----------



## edelfix (22 September 2012)

*Access Client*

Nach etwas rumprobieren hab ich rausgefunden das Excel und Access denn selben VBA Code nutzen. Das heisst das man so ein Excel Client eins zu eins in Access übertragen kann.


----------



## mortus (23 September 2012)

*Frage*

Könntest du den VBA-Code für Excel mal reinstellen?Hat bei mir auch nicht funktioniert. Ich weiss nicht wie die Variablen deklariert werden. Lg mortus


----------



## edelfix (24 September 2012)

Es gibt massenweise Client Beispiele im Netz. Ich habe zum Testen ein Beispiel Client von Siemens runtergeladen. Als OPC Server habe ich denn von Matrikon genommen. Matrikon Explorer runtergeladen und der Test Server wird mit installiert. Über den Matrikon Explorer kann man denn Test Server starten und ein paar Variablen erstellen. Die Test Variablen (Random) verändern selbstendig ihren Wert.
Wo ich meinen Client bei Siemens runtergeladen habe Weiß ich nicht mehr. Eine gutes Beispiel:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW
Denn Code kann man nicht mit einem Befehl rüber kopieren und fertig. Das Excel Beispiel muss man zerpflücken und in Access richtig zusammen setzen (copy & paste).


----------

